# 263 magazines



## mjones (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to homestead, farm,or gardening I have 262 magazine for sale. they are from present back to 1997. Learn all about having you own farm and food. This is what i have.
100 Countryside &Small Stock Journal
58 Mother Earth
32 Backwoods Home
18 Small Farm Today
14 Organic gardening 
19 Katahdin Hairald
11 Goat Rancher
6 Capper's
3 Grit
2 Acres Magazine

located in NW Arkansas

willing to trade for katahdin sheep or boer goats or milk goats


----------

